# Little Miss Gracie Poo!



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Took this today...she is getting so hard to photograph...it has been a while since I have posted a picture of her! 
This was her response to the words "wanna go bye bye"...lol


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Karla she's all grown up! Wow! What a beauty queen!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

What a little sweetie!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

she just had a bath on Sunday....she gets dirty so fast. LOL


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's cute! Looks like she likes walks, too! Hope you took her out! :biggrin1:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

no, i tricked her for a picture...how mean, huh? shame on me!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

very cute~~she is ready to stroll down the avenue, the little beauty!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha, SO cute!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Karla, you must be kidding. Only ONE picture of sweet Gracie??!!? :brick: 

She's so cute! :biggrin1:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree, we need more pics :biggrin1:
Gracie is so cute Karla, How big is she now?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Adorable!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

ound: wanna go bye bye, looks like she is saying... when, where, when?...

How adorable!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Gracie looks so sweet. Like a dr suess character,


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Eva said:


> I agree, we need more pics :biggrin1:
> Gracie is so cute Karla, How big is she now?


She weighed 10.4 about a week ago and she is 9 months.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Missy said:


> Gracie looks so sweet. Like a dr suess character,


HAHAHAHAHAHA! You are right...she does. How funny. She is such a goofball!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She has such a cute nose on her


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love her skinny neck and big bushy paws!!! she makes my boys look like the incredible hulks~


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Gracie, you are so darned cute!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh, she's so cute!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Her face and smile are just so sweet! What a beautiful girl
Gina


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a cute girl Gracie is Karla! We need more pictures though!hoto::boink:hoto::boink:


----------

